# Can't Play Games On My PC



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello

I Recently joined this great forum...and before i say my problem i would like to thank everyone here for support and help people to solve their problems for free

My problem is i recently bought a new video card (AN ATI 4350 HD 1GB)instead of my old weak 200 series card 
i bought it specialy to play resident evil 5 and devil may cry 4
and it the card first day i tried to play re5 and it worked very very smoothy(i was surprised actually!)but on the secound play i found out that the game is stopped working and keep crashing! the game crush while its loading inside the game and sometimes when i open it at the first loading then i tried to play devil may cry 4 and it olso do the same thing!!! and sometimes its loads and i start the game then suddenly elements become black and then the game crushes again!!and i think that the main error is related about memory...in resident evil 5 if was memory ourtrrn and in devil may cry its also memory...something

and i also tried another game(wolvrine)and it also didn't work!!

and i updated my graphic card drivers but still no success 

my pc species:


intel pentium 4 cpu 3.00 ghz(2 cpu)(i don't what is 2 cpu but it was wrriten like this in dxdiag!!)

ram 2gb ddr2

and video card as i mentioned ati readon HD 4350 1gb

i know that my cpu is old but i think that is not the problem

so...can any one help me??

thanx in advance


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Evil Slayer said:


> Hello
> 
> I Recently joined this great forum...and before i say my problem i would like to thank everyone here for support and help people to solve their problems for free
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Tech Support Forum and we're glad to offer the services we do, everyone of the staff is a volunteer and puts their free time into TSF. ray:

I am glad to see people thanking us for the help, it's worth it when you think how much some people would of ripped you off but we offer probably a better service for nothing :grin:

2 CPU probably means dual-core (it has two cores working together). One of things that concerns me is that you may not have taken into account your PSU (power supply unit) when you got the card and may have an insufficient PSU for the job.

You can find it out on the sticker on the power box (be careful not to touch it or any of the components if you remove the case). Post it on here and one of the team will tell you if it's ok, if not then they will recommend you a very good one off the internet to get.

Hope this helps,
Redeye3323 :wave:
Games Team Member (currently a trainee)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What power supply are you using? The 4350 doesn't take much power, but if it the PSU is very weak and/or low quality that could explain your problem.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

thanx alot redeye3323 and Phædrus2401
about my power supply its 400w 

i read on the graphic card box that this card required a 300w power suply...so i don't think that is the problem 

and redeye3323...but isn't the dual core have that..not the pentium 4 ???or its the same...sorry but i don't know much about cpus!!i only use my pc for graphic design and gaming!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

psu 
brand and model

the 300w on the box is for video card,your other components also require power


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Your cpu is most likely a P4 with hyperthreading, they'll show as two cores, but only have the one. 
When you take a look at the psu for make and model, also get the output for the +3.3, +5, and +12volt rails. It'll show the output, in amps below the nominal voltage for the rail.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As said 300w mean it will work the graphics card and nothing else, so you have to take into consideration the motherboard, ram, hard drive, dvd drive, any expansion cards and ofcourse the cpu. You are probably pushing the curent psu to its limits since the cpu will use about 50-75w alone. I reccomend going for a minimum of 550w something such as the corsair vx550 would do you fine. Unless you plan on getting a better graphics card in the future then you should go for the TX650


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

grimx133:

The PSU reads from the bios window is:
v12.0 12.033v

v5.0 5.096v

V3.3 3.315v

looks like it is a power supply problem

looks like im gonna have to wait...since im already broke lol!


manufacture:SUPER

thanx alot guys for helping


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

those readings are ok, what are the temperatures?

I have never heard of super and I used to test PSUs for living so if I haven't heard of it it's probably a really bad brand.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

its how its written on the psu
and its also written under it UNITEK COMPUTER CO.,LTD
and made in china 

Processor Temp 73c

internal Temp 36c

Remote Temp 36c
and btw since i can't order my cpu online i need help about determining which psu is the best(i mean things i should consider when i go to buy a psu)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Best Buy is carrying Corsair PSU's in some areas. Most PC repair facilities carry good PSU's but many will sell you low quality units.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

ok...hope to find it here in jordan 

thanx alot


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You're cpu temp is way too high, 73C. isn't yet at the shutdown temp, but it probably goes there once it's stressed. Usually just over 70C. Intel cpu's will reduce performance (throttle) in order to try and get cooler.

Clean all dust out of your system, pay special attention to fans and heatsinks.

Make sure that the cpu heatsink and fan (hsf) are mounted solid, there should be no movement to them at all. If that doesn't get your cpu temperatures down to at least the low 40's, you'll need to redo the thermal paste inbetween the hsf and the processor. That's low forties at the worst, it would be much much better to be in the 30's. However, P4 cpu's do tend to run a tad warmer, specially the Prescotts.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

ok....cleaned all my pc from the inside and cleaned the fans and heatsinks...but still its about 65 and i think if i kept looking at it for a while it will reach 70c..so i will redo the thermal paste...
but before that i have a question...if my cpu temp dropped to 40 or 30c...will the games stop from crushing..and run normally..or still i have to get a power supply that higher from my 400w psu...cuz today i went to many stores and i can't seem to find one that really good quality except for a gigabyte power supply(cuz i think its quality is good)but its only 450w


and thanx alot for responding guys


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your games may stop crashing after cleaning off the old thermal paste and redoing with new paste because the temps should drop but your pc is still underpowered and you will end up with further problems in the future if you do not replace.

Gigabyte make great motherboards but not great power supplies.

Good power supplies are: Seasonic, corsair, pc power & cooling, CWT, Thermaltake toughpower units and OCZ extreme


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

ok

about the power supplies u mentioned..i already made a list before i went today with the good power supplies which were written in another thread here...but i didn't find any
that's why i asked about changing my power supply ....and i asked about gigabyte


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

where do you live?


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

Jordan...its in the middle east


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes I know where it is.

Have you tried any mail order companies that will delivery to you, you usually get the best prices if order online instead of looking in shops.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

not really...but i checked the prices and with the shipping fees i think it will be the same 
also..i don't know if this would make a difference but the electricity voltage here is between 220v and 240v and its not stable so im afraid i would get a one which would not work or something and that would be a problem cuz i can't send it back


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your voltage is same as mine and I am in U.K so there is nothing to worry about.

All you need to know is that you get a good ATX one from the list I posted.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

ok...i will see if i can get order one online 

i was hoping to find a shiping to jordan from amazon but unfortunately there isn't 

i will see other sites 


thanx alot for responding and helping


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope you have luck in finding one.


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

thanx


----------



## Evil Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

no luck in finding a good website to buy from...i guess im gonna go for the gigabyte power supply i saw


----------

